# [FORUM]Suppression de la sous-section  "Documentations,..."

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je constate que la sous-section Documentations, Astuces et Scripts de not' bon vieux forum est très peu utilisée : il y a très peu de messages récents, et l'âge de la plupart me fait peur (risque d'informations périmées telles HAL, baselayout-1, pre-openrc, ...).

Je pense qu'il serait temps de sonner l'arrêt de cette section et de réintégrer les messages dans la section principale.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Agréez-vous à cette idée ?

----------

## kwenspc

nuke it.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a pas moyen de faire en sorte que les topic remontent sur la page principale quand un message est posté tout en conservant la section ?

C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de topic obsolètes dans la section documentation, mais c'est vrai aussi qu'une astuce est valable beaucoup plus longtemps que la durée d’affichage d'un topic en page 1 aussi, donc les regrouper dans une section dédiée n'est pas une mauvaise idée à la base.

Où alors on vire la section mais on met un topic Post-it qui liste les topics d'astuces pertinents, charge au créateur de ce topic d'ajouter les nouvelles entrées et de virer les obsolètes.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est trop compliqué. Autant déplacer les topcis ici, et laisser le moteur de recherche les remonter.

Pour le moment, la mode est plutôt "j'appelle à l'aide, et on répond dans mon sujet" plutôt que chercher la doc.

Et puis, le wiki se remplit bien, et le handbook FR est quasi à jour.

----------

## geekounet

Ça ne sert plus à grand chose depuis qu'il y a les wiki (officiel et non-officiel). Perso, je n'allais jamais lire cette section, et en tant que modo je ne la checkais qu'une fois tous les 6 mois, par oubli...  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

C'est un questionnement personnel excusez-moi mais qu'en est-il des autres ? (De, It, ...) La désaffection/perte de vitesse est-elle générale autour de la distribution ?

J'ai déjà évoqué mon sentiment ailleurs et si changement de paradigme il y a comme je le crains, il doit aussi se ressentir ailleurs sauf déformations régionales

Btw, par rapport à question initiale : je suis mitigé - d'un côté j'aime savoir où sont les choses utiles (même si je ne m'en sert pas toujours/beaucoup i.e. tout mes bookmarks glanés au fil du temps) mais l'obsolescence et la màj/maintien des docs ne sont pas chose simple à traiter. D'un autre côté je ne peux que constater aussi les changements de meurs avec le (non)renouvellement des utilisateurs aussi, maintenir envers et contre tous les traces du passé peut donner aussi une mauvaise image - au moins en apparence -

Et je ne suis vraiment pas certain que passé le côté "mode"/nouveauté et l'apparente facilité d'utilisation des wiki, ces outils ne suivent aussi le même chemin... éternel mouvement de balancier?

Mais soit ! va pour le changement d'époque   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comme pour beaucoup ici je pense, la richesse et l'organisation de la doc officielle (règles, process, phasage, equipes, centralisation) m'avait réellement séduite chez Gentoo qui était à l'inverse de ce qu'on trouvait chez les autres (deb, slack, rpm-like distrib, etc).

Aussi, capitaliser sinon recentrer l'effort dessus en mobilisant/recrutant une équipe m'aurait semblé plus pertinent et bénéfique à long terme... là, avec les processus propres aux wiki et par la dissémination, je pense qu'on va y perdre beaucoup en qualité   :Rolling Eyes: 

M'enfin, rendez-vous dans 3 à 5 ans pour voir le résultat et compter les bouses ; mais j'aurais réellement plaisir à payer ma mousse si je me suis trompé d'analyse.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La question n'est pas de savoir s'il y a plus ou moins de membres/développeurs actifs chez Gentoo, mais juste le constat que cette section est obsolète par les faits.

De plus, le wiki officiel est arrivé, et il commence à valoir le détour (j'ai déjà trouvé plusieurs infos bien pertinentes), et il est devenu le canal documentaire recommandé.

Si vous voulez maintenir de la doc, contribuez au Wiki.

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> La question n'est pas de savoir s'il y a plus ou moins de membres/développeurs actifs chez Gentoo, mais juste le constat que cette section est obsolète par les faits.

 

Faire un constat est utile certes mais se questionner sur les causes l'est tout autant pour éviter de reproduire.

Pardonnez donc ma curiosité intrinsèque en marge de ce constat.

Note que j'ai répondu à la question malgré cela : mon "(...) Mais soit ! va pour le changement d'époque" signifiant peu ou prou un vote pour la réintégration des threads au forums fr.

n.b. Ceux qui auront donné leur avis sur le fait mais seront néanmoins intéréssés par l'histoire, pourront toujours lire et fureter à travers les sentiments d'alors depuis ce fil i.e.

----------

## xaviermiller

Nostalgie !!! Des pseudos me reviennent... j'ai vieilli.

----------

## boozo

[Mon dernier off sur ce fil] Oui je m'en apperçois aussi hélas et pourtant, certaines remarques de cette lointaine époque me semblent toujours aussi pertinentes...   :Sad:  [/off]

----------

## xaviermiller

Si vous voulez garder cette section, il ne suffit pas de dire "je veux la garder". Il faut la faire vivre, en la gardant à jour et en ajoutant des articles pertinents. Cela demande un effort de longue haleine, et de ne pas être seul. Ensuite, je ne pense pas qu'un forum soit la meilleure place, en 2013, pour conserver des articles de genre "wiki". J'ai lâché le mot : il y a un wiki officiel, autant l'alimenter.

Donc, à moins qu'une équipe motivée, promettant de faire vivre cette section plus que une seule fois se présente, je déplacerai ces messages dans la section principale du forum.

----------

## El_Goretto

A chaud, j'étais parti sur un non, mais à froid, force est de reconnaître que un wiki est sacrément plus pratique en général.

Reste qu'entre une "doc officielle" (ou en construction) et un coin de nappe avec une mini-howto (soumise à âpre discussion), il y a encore un espace qui était celui occupé par cette sous-section de forum.

Je n'ai pas encore été voir sur le wiki officiel, mais une section "drafts" ou RFC (au sens premier) pourrait être un pont entre les 2.

----------

## xaviermiller

Cette section "documentation" n'attire pas les foules apparemment...

Je laisse encore quelques jours de réflexion, et puis je passe à l'action (déplacement des messages dans la section pricipale, puis demande de suppresion de la section).

----------

## kopp

C'est dommage d'un point de vue philosophique, j'ai envie de dire. Mais en étant pragmatique, c'est vrai que cette sous-section est pour ainsi dire, morte. Il n'y a eu que 4 sujets actifs depuis 2012...

Je suppose qu'il y a malheureusement pas mal d'infos incomplètes dans les sujets, voire erronées à cause des changements qu'a subi Gentoo et que cette décision n'est donc pas mauvaise, simplement triste.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, je suis tout aussi triste de saborder la section, mais vu son état de mort clinique, il vaut mieux la supprimer que de faire croire que c'est la doc officielle de Gentoo-FR.

Mais rassurez-vous : aucun message ne sera perdu, donc on les retrouvera via le moteur de recherche.

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de cette section, sauf pour le script chenvr de kwenspc.... qui lui aussi n'est plus maintenu   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Phase 1 de faite (déplacement des messages).

----------

## xaviermiller

Phase 2 de faite (suppression du sous-forum vide).

----------

## sebB

Désolé rien à voir avec la section Documentation mais tant qu'on y est, faudrait changer aussi les 2 liens de redirection du forum, voire les supprimer.

http://www.gentoofr.org/ à remplacer par http://www.gentoo-fr.org/ qui ne semble plus maintenu

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/ ??? jamais réussi à m'y connecter.

----------

## guilc

C'est juste. J'ai remplacé les liens.

----------

## Enlight

Erf, j'étais justement repassé sur le forum en vue de lire le tuto sur les créations de live-cd... et je ne le retrouve plus   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Tu cherches ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417836.html

et ça, les nombreuses pages pouvant être instructives : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352264-start-0.html

----------

## xaviermiller

S'il faut remonter certains sujets (ou les mettre en post-it), exprimez-vous !

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu cherches ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417836.html
> 
> et ça, les nombreuses pages pouvant être instructives : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352264-start-0.html

 

Ouiiii! Merci Kopp!

----------

## kopp

Si tu veux je te ferai un howto de l'utilisation de Google  :Wink: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> S'il faut remonter certains sujets (ou les mettre en post-it), exprimez-vous !

 

Ou peut être mettre en post-it un sujet index des howto/réponses les plus courantes aux problèmes les plus communs ?

----------

## xaviermiller

ouips.

Donc dès qu'on a 2-3 topics à identifier, je crée le sujet et le maintiens.

----------

## ghoti

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   S'il faut remonter certains sujets (ou les mettre en post-it), exprimez-vous ! 
> 
> Ou peut être mettre en post-it un sujet index des howto/réponses les plus courantes aux problèmes les plus communs ?

 

C'était l'option qui était en vigueur avant la création du sous-forum sauf que la liste était à priori exhaustive et pas seulement limitée à certains sujets.

Le problème sera le même qu'à l'époque : il faut des volontaires pour maintenir une telle liste et c'est probablement moins aisé que de maintenir un sous-forum ...

----------

## boozo

Eh oui... c'était également l'objet de mes remarques un peu plus haut... l'histoire est un balancier   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

